#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Лингвистический форум >  > > >  >  > Лингвистический форум >  > > >  >  > Санскрит >  > > >  >  >  В чем разница между nirmana и nirmita?

## Сергей Хос

САБЖ

----------


## Юй Кан

Согласно Монье-Вильямсу:

*nirmANa*:
— (with Buddh.) transformation;
— {-kAya} m. the body of transformations Buddh.

*nirmita*:
— mfn. constructed , built , fashioned , formed , created , made by (instr. or comp.) out of (abl. instr. or comp.).

 Т.е., _нирмана_ -- существительное, а _нирмита_ -- прилагательное.

----------

Сергей Хос (14.07.2012), Топпер- (15.07.2012)

----------


## Кунсанг

Посмотрел в санскритско тибетский словарь там эти два слова имеют одно значение sprul ba.

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Посмотрел в санскритско тибетский словарь там эти два слова имеют одно значение sprul ba.


В том то и дело, что нет.
По словарю Хопкинса:
*nirmana = 'phrul* (magic; emanation), но rnam par 'phrul = vikurvita.
*nirmita = sprul* (send forth an emanation; emanate; emanation {C}fictitious; magically created).

То есть nirmita вроде как больше имеет глагольные значения или прилагательного, как верно заметил Юй Кан.

Интересно еще, что санскритские слова имеют разные корни и при том омонимичны.
Такое впечатление, что тибетцы, создавая свой сакральный язык, пытались воспроизвести этот факт средствами своего безкорневого (слогового) языка. ))))

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (15.07.2012)

----------


## Вантус

> Такое впечатление, что тибетцы, создавая свой сакральный язык, пытались воспроизвести этот факт средствами своего безкорневого (слогового) языка. ))))


Тот тибетский был вполне корневым. А впереди-стоящие имели смысл приставок.

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (15.07.2012)

----------

